# NO JOKE: Lance on Oprah next week.



## Big-foot

Lance Armstrong on Oprah's Next Chapter - Oprah.com


 FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
January 8, 2013 

Los Angeles, CA – Oprah Winfrey will speak exclusively with Lance Armstrong in his first no-holds-barred interview. Armstrong will address the alleged doping scandal, years of accusations of cheating, and charges of lying about the use of performance-enhancing drugs throughout his storied cycling career. 

The special 90-minute Thursday night episode of _Oprah's Next Chapter_ will air Thursday, January 17(9:00 – 10:30 p.m. ET/PT) on OWN: Oprah Winfrey Network. In addition-the interview will be simultaneously streamed LIVE worldwide on Oprah.com. 

Read more: Lance Armstrong on Oprah's Next Chapter - Oprah.com


----------



## BGEPizza

There is not a single living soul who could entice me to watch an Oprah show. Might tune in if she could interview some dead guy though.


----------



## Diopena1

SMH.... I think it may play out like this:

O: So, did you use PED's?
LA: My test results always came up negative... so based on that, no.
O: So if I called Sheryl Crow, and asked her....
LA: I had her sign a confidentiality agreement... she will not comment on that.
O: so what you're saying is that you are forcing her to keep quiet?... 
LA:Look, I lost a nut to cancer. Came back, raised awareness on cancer. I have helped many survive it, and live productive lives.. What else does the world want?
O: you lost a nut huh?.... that explains it....
LA: what?
Dr Phil: you keep avoiding the question, you keep lying to yourself and the world, because you aren't man enough to own up to your mistakes.
O: I'm done..... Everybody gets a free Trek Madone, a Nike bag, and some FRS energy drinks!!!!!


----------



## Big-foot

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=273364
View attachment 273367


----------



## Retro Grouch

Yeah, but can Lance do the sofa jump better than Tom Cruise.


----------



## Newnan3

If LA fesses up its gonna be to the O....I predict some crying.


----------



## Big-foot




----------



## Bluenote

I could give a crap less what he has to say. He's either going to recycle the same lies, or do some bs confession. Considering how much he has lied, I sincerely doubt he'll ever give an honest, self aware, confession. More like some bull crap crafted for maximum pity and tear jerker impact. 

And what the hell is up with his sport coat in the publicity shots? It looks like its made from a freaking sham-wow. 

Lance and I have won the same number of Tours, but I'm better dressed. Pathetic.


----------



## DrSmile

They may both be has-beens, but this is going to be one juggernaut of an interview. I predict it's his mia culpa, and he's going to spin it really well for his Livestrong organization. Lot's of crocodile tears, lots of heavy breathing. Maybe even a hug from Oprah.


----------



## rydbyk

It has been "no holds barred" with people questioning Lance for over a decade. He lied and lied.

I think he will allude to doping and make sure everyone understands that is what EVERYONE did.

Trust me..LA will get EVERY Q ok'd BEFORE he steps out there with Orpah.

There will be ABSOLUTELY NOTHING about him ruining peoples' lives during the interview....no way!

It will be a bunch of touchy feely crap about..."How are you coping Lance?" "Is it true that all of your sponsors abandoned you?"

Of course LA will stress that he misses being a part of Livestrong the most and feels like he needs to help kids still...

Hmm...


----------



## brianmcg

No-holds-barred. Awsome. Will that be like a cage match from Beyond Thunderdome?


----------



## moskowe

Regardless, I am absolutely STUNNED that he's making that move. If it's only a half confession, he pretty much kills anything he's potentially got left with the sport. No way USADA accepts that and gives him a reduced sentence, no more triathlons, no nothing. And from his cycling fanbase left, most will desert.
If he makes a real confession, potentially he may get a deal, but then everyone hates him. Absolutely no chance of that happening. 

So unless she cut him a big fat check to come out on her show, I don't get why he's do it live on TV rather than in a controlled, less visible interview setting or an open letter :/


----------



## PinarelloGirl

Two has-beens getting together for a tear jerker that has been sanitized by Armstrong's attorneys. 

Unless the interview addresses Armstrong's attacks on people and how he ruined their careers and personal lives, the interview doesn't have value. 

The 60 Minutes Sports segment promises to be more enlightening.


----------



## moskowe

That may be true, but if it's really a watered-down "sort of" admission it comes way too late, and it's really not a good move. Obviously he chose Oprah because she gives him the softest landing, but I have trouble seeing the plan behind the interview. 

I doubt 60 minutes will bring anything more than confirmation on what's floating on twitter right now. Payoffs to USADA, more damning interviews, etc...But it only adds on to the truckload of evidence against him so all the more reason NOT to do an interview.

So either a) he's stupid and thinks that salvaging his reputation with regular American people by doing a soft landing on Oprah will save him from all kinds of legal trouble, or b) he's already negotiating with USADA for a deal and then maybe his coming out makes a little sense. 
And in both cases, he's going to have to settle all his lawsuits. I won't lie, all this brings me great joy. A sort of new year's present. I remember watching his 2005 speech after the Tour and thinking, what a load a bullshit; I would have never thought he would even come close to admitting anything, even indirectly.


----------



## Bluenote

brianmcg said:


> No-holds-barred. Awsome. Will that be like a cage match from Beyond Thunderdome?
> 
> I think Oprah would def win that fight....


----------



## Big-foot

Retro Grouch said:


> Yeah, but can Lance do the sofa jump better than Tom Cruise.



View attachment 273370


----------



## sir duke

I wish I could have used confession as a means to mitigate punishment (or avoid it altogether) back when I was a kid:

Dad: Did you break the kitchen window/ throw a dart at your sister/ eat all the cakes I told you to stay away from?
Me: No.
Dad: Tell the truth and I wont kick your arse.
Me: And I want a promise that I can continue behaving in the same way with no arse-kicking if you catch me.
Dad: You got it.
Me: OK, I did it. What's for dinner?
Dad: Mum made your favourite.

I don't remember anything like that ever happening. Different times, maybe.


----------



## moskowe

I doubt he's going avoid punishment. Even if he were to make a deal (doubtful), he would still be out for a few years, and it's also going to cost him quite a bit of money. And I doubt he'd be allowed anywhere near a UCI competition in the future without mandatory doping test lol.


----------



## Samadhi

Bluenote said:


> And what the hell is up with his sport coat in the publicity shots? It looks like its made from a freaking sham-wow.


Looks like a Camel Hair jacket.

Very stylish.

It could also be buckskin.

VERY stylish.


----------



## mpre53

_Oprah’s Next Chapter Oprah's Next Chapter is the primetime series featuring Oprah Winfrey as she steps outside of the studio for riveting, enlightening and in-depth conversations with newsmakers, celebrities, *thought leaders* and real-life families.
_

What the bleep is a "thought leader? Something like a leading thinker, or is it someone who specializes in brainwashing, or what??


----------



## burgrat

When is the "60 Minutes Sports" segment?


----------



## cda 455

Big-foot said:


> Lance Armstrong on Oprah's Next Chapter - Oprah.com
> 
> 
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> January 8, 2013
> 
> Los Angeles, CA – Oprah Winfrey will speak exclusively with Lance Armstrong in his first no-holds-barred interview. Armstrong will address the alleged doping scandal, years of accusations of cheating, and charges of lying about the use of performance-enhancing drugs throughout his storied cycling career.
> 
> The special 90-minute Thursday night episode of _Oprah's Next Chapter_ will air Thursday, January 17(9:00 – 10:30 p.m. ET/PT) on OWN: Oprah Winfrey Network. In addition-the interview will be simultaneously streamed LIVE worldwide on Oprah.com.
> 
> Read more: Lance Armstrong on Oprah's Next Chapter - Oprah.com


Who predicted this last Fall here at RBR :lol: ?!!


I forgot who it was but I thought, "Nah; that's too silly!"

Sure enough!


----------



## sir duke

moskowe said:


> I doubt he's going avoid punishment. Even if he were to make a deal (doubtful), he would still be out for a few years, and it's also going to cost him quite a bit of money. And I doubt he'd be allowed anywhere near a UCI competition in the future without mandatory doping test lol.


I wasn't being quite so literal, think broad strokes. UCI is over, repayment of SCA monies and assorted other winnings and court judgements will cost him a sizeable chunk. But Lance craves some kind of competition so a pass to return to triathlon seems his last best hope. Unless he can parlay his fitness into some other sphere. Gladiators, perhaps..


----------



## ultimobici

Big-foot said:


> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> January 8, 2013
> 
> Los Angeles, CA – Oprah Winfrey will speak exclusively with Lance Armstrong in his first no-holds-barred interview. Armstrong will address the *alleged* doping scandal, years of *accusations* of cheating, and *charges* of lying about the use of performance-enhancing drugs throughout his *storied* cycling career.
> 
> The special 90-minute Thursday night episode of _Oprah's Next Chapter_ will air Thursday, January 17(9:00 – 10:30 p.m. ET/PT) on OWN: Oprah Winfrey Network. In addition-the interview will be simultaneously streamed LIVE worldwide on Oprah.com.
> 
> Read more: Lance Armstrong on Oprah's Next Chapter - Oprah.com


Doubt it will be that hard hitting with a lead up like this. More like a money making venture to cover the cost of the Sunday Times action he expects to lose.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie

cda 455 said:


> Who predicted this last Fall here at RBR :lol: ?!!
> 
> 
> I forgot who it was but I thought, "Nah; that's too silly!"
> 
> Sure enough!


I predicted that he would "come clean" and that his lawyers would be busy behind the scenes settling potential lawsuits etc. America loves a redemption story and if he plays his cards right with a real confession, some crocodile tears and a born again attitude the sponsors will come running back and he'll jump back on the gravy train. This will not happen is the confession seams half a$$ed.


----------



## Doc_D

This would be so much better if Lance went on Dr. Oz. Dr. Oz would put 100 fat housewives on EPO and measure their performance.


----------



## pedalruns

This is a PR war for LA.. He has exhausted all of his... 'witch hunts', most tested, bitter & jealous, I've done so much good for cancer patients, etc.. and all the other PR spins.. So now has to go on Oprah and plead "they all did it" & "I just did it better" spin.. Which IMO his is new PR campagn. 

LA is now in a race to save what little public face he has left... 

I just hope that the general public can see that he is a total FAKE of the worst sort... Bernie Madoff is probably loving what LA has pulled off for all these years. 

And I'll give LA this... that he is the best CON-ARTIST in sporting history.. this his is true legacy.


----------



## PJay

y'all will believe anything.
lance is no doper, but is gonna say he doped since y'all believe it anyway, and since he has to in order to go ahead and dominate the triathlon.
pragmatics.


----------



## nOOky

Oprah must be hard up. Her new network must not be doing as well as her t.v. show was, so she's looking for publicity.
As for Lance? Who cares, I don't even know if I'd ride in a Grand Fondo with him unless he paid with a pint or two of his own home brew.


----------



## seppo17

It'll be the marion jones interview all over again.


----------



## danl1

On the contrary, I'm pretty sure this interview will be a joke.

"I...sniff...Had to...Everyone was doing it...It started as part of my chemo, then I just...couldn't...stop...sniffle"

"Besides, nobody saw me."


----------



## Fireform

DrSmile said:


> They may both be has-beens, but this is going to be one juggernaut of an interview. I predict it's his mia culpa, and he's going to spin it really well for his Livestrong organization. Lot's of crocodile tears, lots of heavy breathing. Maybe even a hug from Oprah.


It might not happen, but my money is on this scenario.


----------



## Bluenote

Yeah, right. Guys a multi millionaire. No need to confess if he's innocent.


----------



## azpeterb

DrSmile said:


> They may both be has-beens, but this is going to be one juggernaut of an interview. I predict it's his mia culpa, and he's going to spin it really well for his Livestrong organization. Lot's of crocodile tears, lots of heavy breathing. Maybe even a hug from Oprah.


Maybe if we're lucky they'll kiss.....leading to a naughty interlude.


----------



## rydbyk

Well, looks like we all agree it will be a watered down lame arse interview that will leave us thinking.. "Hmm...yep already knew all that..."


----------



## spade2you

I'm sorry, LA isn't half of big of a deal as OPRAH DOING A SHOW!!!!!!! YOU'RE ALL GETTING UGG BOOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydbyk

PJay said:


> y'all will believe anything.
> lance is no doper, but is gonna say he doped since y'all believe it anyway, and since he has to in order to go ahead and dominate the triathlon.
> pragmatics.


I am sure you are joking here. If not, well....go read a book or two perhaps?


----------



## Oxtox

the cult of celebrity is pathetic...

anyone that watches this farce is hard up for entertainment.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

I can't believe I finally predicted something....

Bear in mind the Oprah show is aimed at low-self-esteem housewives lying on the sofa eating junk food. Any "interview" will be very vague, the target audience won't know what EPO is, or how micro dosing is done. The whole thing may already be scripted and reviewed by a cadre of lawyers. 
LA could talk absolute nonsense on there, and get away with it, less than one percent of the audience would have a clue about bicycle racing. 
Expect a melodramatic puke inducing fact evading pseudo interview.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

rydbyk said:


> I am sure you are joking here. If not, well....go read a book or two perhaps?


Check out LA's facebook page sometime. Seriously. Un-fricking-believable.


----------



## spade2you

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Check out LA's facebook page sometime. Seriously. Un-fricking-believable.


For a forum that claims to _want_ to forget about LA, folks keep checking his FB and Twitter page. Just sayin'.


----------



## rydbyk

"Ok everyone...look under your seats! You are all getting viles of EPOOOOOOO!"

-Orpah


----------



## rydbyk

rydbyk said:


> I am sure you are joking here. If not, well....go read a book or two perhaps?


Some people go on American Idol truly believing they can sing, when they are terrible.

Some people truly believe(d) that 12/21/12 would be the end of the earth.

Some people absolutely feel that LA never used any PEDs.

In the end, they all look silly don't they?


----------



## Bluenote

spade2you said:


> For a forum that claims to _want_ to forget about LA, folks keep checking his FB and Twitter page. Just sayin'.


I don't think we should ever "forget" about Lance. History and repeating mistakes and all that. But it's different to remember LA and the LA play book than it is to give him the attention and audience he wants.


----------



## RkFast

Why WOULDNT I want to watch it?

We have read, digested and anaylized everything. Read the books, read the accounts, the interviews and everything else.

Now its time to hear from HIM. Yeah, I probably know what hes going to say, but this is his first real "response" to everything that went down the last few months. 

Time for the accused/guilty to make his statement. 

I wouldnt miss it.


----------



## Dwayne Barry

Doc_D said:


> This would be so much better if Lance went on Dr. Oz. Dr. Oz would put 100 fat housewives on EPO and measure their performance.


You forgot the part where he tells them it's the miracle solution for their weight troubles.


----------



## rydbyk

Dwayne Barry said:


> You forgot the part where he tells them it's the miracle solution for their weight troubles.


True. Dr. Oz will endorse a weight loss product that has 50 years of studies showing it to be absolutely not effective. #waytolosecredibility


----------



## T K

The only reason he is going on Oprah is for the touching, sad, get your sympathy housewives. 
I mean what the heck does Oprah know about sports or training anyway. She knows about eating. She wouldn't even know what questions to ask.
Lance will be talking about EPO and she'll be dreaming about KFC.


----------



## fschris

prosecuting lance is like saying... jimi hendrix was a fraud because the greatest music he made was while he was high on LSD, Coke and Mescaline. Just like we love the music of Hendrix, Clapton, Joplin ... it was because they were all super drugged out.

Watching lance cruise over the alps pounding the pedals, pounding the competition was epic to watch. He won. He beat all the other dopers. BFD.

Hamilton and Landis I feel bad for but they got caught. Not lance.


----------



## MrDomino

fschris said:


> prosecuting lance is like saying... jimi hendrix was a fraud because the greatest music he made was while he was high on LSD, Coke and Mescaline.


Derp.


----------



## roddjbrown

fschris said:


> prosecuting lance is like saying... jimi hendrix was a fraud because the greatest music he made was while he was high on LSD, Coke and Mescaline. Just like we love the music of Hendrix, Clapton, Joplin ... it was because they were all super drugged out.
> 
> Watching lance cruise over the alps pounding the pedals, pounding the competition was epic to watch. He won. He beat all the other dopers. BFD.
> 
> Hamilton and Landis I feel bad for but they got caught. Not lance.


I almost want to positive rep this. You sir, are a comic genius


----------



## Cinelli 82220

T K said:


> The only reason he is going on Oprah is for the touching, sad, get your sympathy housewives.
> I mean what the heck does Oprah know about sports or training anyway. She knows about eating. She wouldn't even know what questions to ask.
> Lance will be talking about EPO and she'll be dreaming about KFC.


Yeah, pretty much. It's worth noting he isn't appearing anywhere that might have someone knowledgable, or someone who might ask relevant questions.
Instead we'll get a bunch or talk about "feelings" or whatever.


----------



## multirider

I'm trying to find the 60 Minutes Sports segment on the TV schedule. Is it really only on Showtime? A paid channel? 

‘60 Minutes Sports’ debuts on Showtime with Lionel Messi profile - Tampa Bay Media | Examiner.com

Hopefully I'm missing something here and someone will help me out. Is it available for non-Showtime subscribers?


----------



## Addict07

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Yeah, pretty much. It's worth noting he isn't appearing anywhere that might have someone knowledgable, or someone who might ask relevant questions.
> Instead we'll get a bunch or talk about "feelings" or whatever.


"Now Lance, I don't know anything about cycling or doping... so we have a surprise special guest to ask you some questions, just a friendly little chat. Let's give a warm welcome to...Dr. Falsetti!"


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Addict07 said:


> "Now Lance, I don't know anything about cycling or doping... so we have a surprise special guest to ask you some questions, just a friendly little chat. Let's give a warm welcome to...Dr. Falsetti!"


Now that would be worth watching!


----------



## Old Man

The 60 minutes piece was pretty good... Most of what is already out there, but told through Tygart's perspective. Reported that urine samples from 1999 were frozen and then tested in 2005 and all failed for EPO. Lance got the cover up from UCI.. UCI had the testing doctor meet with lance and Bruyneel to share testing secrets, Lance and co. sent a death threat to Tygart,, etc etc.... A pretty damning piece.. I can't see how O could not at least ask about soem of this without looking like a crap journalist... This is just to high profile to not dig into it...


----------



## Bluenote

Addict07 said:


> "Now Lance, I don't know anything about cycling or doping... so we have a surprise special guest to ask you some questions, just a friendly little chat. Let's give a warm welcome to...Dr. Falsetti!"


That, I'd watch.


----------



## sir duke

Lance confesses....


Lance is........(wait for it)..............
............................(can you guess?).......




Lance composing himself:.......I............am..........Falsetti!


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Old Man said:


> I can't see how O could not at least ask about soem of this without looking like a crap journalist...


O a journalist? ROTFLMAO

The only thing she digs into is dessert.


----------



## spade2you

Cinelli 82220 said:


> O a journalist? ROTFLMAO
> 
> The only thing she digs into is dessert.


Be nice to The O. She has more power than LA ever did and we want her to crucify LA, right?

KALI MA!!!!


----------



## jwl325

I don't profess to comprehend all of the legal implications some sort of confession would entail for LA, but it seems to me that in the American court of public opinion, the jury, by and large tend to be forgiving to someone who plays a mea culpa. 

I suspect it's only a fairly small segment of that jury who consider the crimes and lies in play a major matter...not suggesting that's right or the way things should be, but I suspect it might be the way things are.

Lance may need the public forgiveness thing more than any of us realize...and I suspect he might get it.


----------



## Ppopp

Diopena1 said:


> SMH.... I think it may play out like this:
> ...
> Dr Phil: you keep avoiding the question, you keep lying to yourself and the world, because you aren't man enough to own up to your mistakes.
> O: I'm done..... Everybody gets a free Trek Madone, a Nike bag, and some FRS energy drinks!!!!!


I'd love to see Dr. Phil hit him with one of his trademark "How's that workin' for ya?" lines.


----------



## Big-foot

Ppopp said:


> I'd love to see Dr. Phil hit him with one of his trademark "How's that workin' for ya?" lines.


----------



## sir duke

Cinelli 82220 said:


> O a journalist? ROTFLMAO
> 
> The only thing she digs into is dessert.


Ouch! ..and funny. Do you think Mellow Johnny will get his just desserts?


----------



## sir duke

spade2you said:


> Be nice to The O. She has more power than LA ever did and we want her to crucify LA, right?
> 
> KALI MA!!!!


Will you be there selling tickets for the Resurrection, like the true believer you are?


----------



## StillKeen

I reckon 50% he say's he never took enough to count as cheating, as it didn't show up in the tests. 40% he says (as someone earlier said) he doped because everyone else was doing it and he had to beat them to show he'd survived cancer etc. And 10% a genuine confession and apology for the people he went after when they said anything in the past ten years.

I will be watching the interview, 99% for entertainment value and 1% expecting some insight/truth to come out.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

jwl325 said:


> I suspect it's only a fairly small segment of that jury who consider the crimes and lies in play a major matter...not suggesting that's right or the way things should be, but I suspect it might be the way things are.


Only a tiny part of the public would know, or care, about EPO/Doping/UCI/UCI corruption. Even among cycling aficionados he still has lots of devotees. 
Look at Mark McGwire's wikipedia page, the steroid issue is nothing. That's how it will be with LA.


----------



## nayr497

I generally avoid anything and everything having to do with Pharmstrong but, here goes.

I strongly dislike Ms. Winfrey & I strongly dislike Mr. Armstrong. To see the two of them together would be truly nauseating.

I still find it depressing, confusing, and laughable that too many folks still think this is a "witch hunt" or that there isn't any real evidence. Oh my. Sometimes I like to read the reader comments on VelonNews just to get a kick out of the people still defending him. I have no idea why.

This Oprah interview will be a farce.

There was a chance that the Rocket Fuel Era was due to expire, or at least begin to fade away, when the century flipped over. But Pharmstrong took it to new levels in 1998/99 and gave us a second darn decade of a heavily drugged peloton where many felt the only way to stay current was to dope.

For that anyone who follows the PRO peloton should have ample reason to despise the man. Yes, it is a lot to pin on one guy but as more and more evidence comes out about tactics, methods, drugs, cover-ups, intimidation, fraud, and complicity, I think he deserves the blame.

It's now 2013 & there is an incredible crop of new (and old) talent to follow. And one crazy man down in Texas is still trying to remain in the spotlight. He didn't care about any race besides TdF & I don't think he cares about anyone else aside from himself.

Two more things:
1) he was most definitely not racing against a "level" playing field
2) he really wasn't that much fun to watch race, aside from his WC & a stage or two here or there. And, his kits & shoes were generally awful, so he also gets a style penalty, aside from racing only one race & strangling the excitement out of it most years.


----------



## Tight Nipples

StillKeen said:


> and 1% expecting some insight/truth to come out.


That much huh?


----------



## RTSO2112

Lance has so much residual dope in his veins that, after the interview, they will rename her show Doprah.


----------



## DrSmile

Cat's out of the bag:

Source: Lance Armstrong plans to admit doping to Oprah

Just to remind the 142 of you from:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/doping-forum/lance-will-admit-doping-end-2013-a-293080.html

that you should have seen this coming a mile away! 

I look like a superstar from post #9 in that thread. Too bad I can never be right about anything meaningful!


----------



## T K

Color me wierd, but I for some reason find it more nauseating that he is "confessing" to (of all people) Oprah, more so than the fact that he even doped.


----------



## spade2you

DrSmile said:


> Cat's out of the bag:
> 
> Source: Lance Armstrong plans to admit doping to Oprah
> 
> Just to remind the 142 of you from:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/doping-forum/lance-will-admit-doping-end-2013-a-293080.html
> 
> that you should have seen this coming a mile away!
> 
> I look like a superstar from post #9 in that thread. Too bad I can never be right about anything meaningful!


He must be getting a heck of a financial deal to confess on Oprah. She must have deep pockets.


----------



## thighmaster

This is so good for the cycling community, jokes aside, it just landed on us.


----------



## sir duke

spade2you said:


> He must be getting a heck of a financial deal to confess on Oprah. She must have deep pockets.


Well according to one of Oprah's staffers, Lance is getting nothing:

Nicole Nichols, from Oprah's OWN cable TV network, said: "There will be no payment of any kind for the interview. No editorial control and no question is off limits." 

BBC Sport - Lance Armstrong: What could be fallout from Oprah interview?

Which is as it should be.


----------



## spade2you

sir duke said:


> Well according to one of Oprah's staffers, Lance is getting nothing:
> 
> Nicole Nichols, from Oprah's OWN cable TV network, said: "There will be no payment of any kind for the interview. No editorial control and no question is off limits."
> 
> BBC Sport - Lance Armstrong: What could be fallout from Oprah interview?
> 
> Which is as it should be.


It should be that way, but he's one evil mofo. The whole thing strikes me as very odd. I would have figured 60 Minutes, but whatevs.


----------



## sir duke

I think there may be more to it than either Oprah's people or Armstrong's are letting on. Seems a little too good to be true. But where these people are concerned how will we ever know, and who would you believe? I can't see any way they would make a donation to Livestrong in lieu of appearance fees, that would be completely unacceptable. The way things stand, Lance should be paying Oprah.


----------



## Samadhi

I hope Lance sticks to his guns. Coming clean will change nothing. Haters gonna hate. Lovers gonna love. Don't give anyone the satisfaction of your groveling like your so-called teammates.

We don't deserve heros.


----------



## spade2you

Samadhi said:


> Haters gonna hate. Lovers gonna love.


I don't even want none of the above.






I miss Chappelle.


----------



## thighmaster

He's still the best doper, when I grow up I want to dope like Lance.


----------



## sir duke

thighmaster said:


> He's still the best doper, when I grow up I want to dope like Lance.


Well, let's hope you grow up....


----------



## sir duke

Samadhi said:


> I hope Lance sticks to his guns. Coming clean will change nothing. Haters gonna hate. Lovers gonna love. Don't give anyone the satisfaction of your groveling like your so-called teammates.
> 
> We don't deserve *heros*.


A rather unfortunate choice of imagery in the light of recent tragic events. I'm guessing Lance would differ with you about coming clean changing nothing. Why else would he be doing it? Haters gonna yada yada, got anything better than that drivel?

Oh and you deeply deserve a spellchecker, my friend.


----------



## RTSO2112

sir duke said:


> A rather unfortunate choice of imagery in the light of recent tragic events. I'm guessing Lance would differ with you about coming clean changing nothing. Why else would he be doing it? Haters gonna yada yada, got anything better than that drivel?
> 
> Oh and you deeply deserve a spellchecker, my friend.


I think he meant gyros.


----------



## spade2you

RTSO2112 said:


> I think he meant gyros.


Screw that. I'm working on a recipe to combine a Cuban sammich with a Reuben. A Cuban Reuben. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Tschai

sir duke said:


> Oh and you deeply deserve a spellchecker, my friend.


Can you say grammerfuk and/or ad spellinem.


----------



## thighmaster

He meant Heras.


----------



## Samadhi

sir duke said:


> A rather unfortunate choice of imagery in the light of recent tragic events.


what "tragic" events are those? Somebody die in a another senseless mass shooting somewhere?



> I'm guessing Lance would differ with you about coming clean changing nothing.


I don't care about what Lance thinks about my posts.




> Why else would he be doing it?


We'll know when he actually does it. Or not.



> Oh and you deeply deserve a spellchecker, my friend.


and you missed a comma, dude.

I've never claimed to be good at spelling, and you should carefully consider making sure what you poast is absolutely correct before you call out others on their faux pas


----------



## spade2you

I didn't use a complete sentence in PO and the grammar police called me out (because he didn't agree with me).


----------



## RkFast

sir duke said:


> A rather unfortunate choice of imagery in the light of recent tragic events.


Oh God, give it a rest.


----------



## spade2you

it appears the delete function is gone.


----------



## spade2you

sir duke said:


> got anything better than that drivel?


It's only drivel if you disagree. If Wiggo ever gets caught, I think this forum might remind you of how you treated certain individuals in full force, bro.


----------



## thighmaster

Samadhi said:


> what "tragic" events are those? Somebody die in a another senseless mass shooting somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about what Lance thinks about my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll know when he actually does it. Or not.
> 
> 
> 
> and you missed a comma, dude.
> 
> I've never claimed to be good at spelling, and you should carefully consider making sure what you poast is absolutely correct before you call out others on their faux pas


I'll play--It's more like a trajic comedy which is somtimes a playwrights tool. Then again duping an entire planet is trajic. Sad for us, sad for him, so it goes.


----------



## cda 455

spade2you said:


> Screw that. I'm working on a recipe to combine a Cuban sammich with a Reuben. A Cuban Reuben. Mmmmmm.


That sounds real yummy right now  !


Oh; And pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## sir duke

spade2you said:


> It's only drivel if you disagree. If Wiggo ever gets caught, I think this forum might remind you of how you treated certain individuals in full force, bro.


The only negative rep I've received on this forum was for saying how pleased I was that Sean Yates had quit Sky and that I thought he was part of the old brigade that needed sweeping away. That's right, I called out for saying a Brit was a fraud and former doper and got neg rep for it. As I said in my post that you didn't read because of it's length, I'm an equal opportunity basher. Vino, Contador, Yates, Basso, the Texan err, what's his name? Not interested in petty tribal warfare.
OK, the gun reference isn't directly relevant here and belongs in the PO cesspool, but if something is drivel in my book I'm not about to change my opinion just because it may backfire on me later on down the road. As of now we know with certainty that Lance is a cheat, doper, liar and fraud. We don't know that for sure about Wiggins. If any of you do have facts to the contrary then I'll be delighted to hear from you. You wasted a fair few posts on the trivial matter of Wiggins's leadout. Several members here pointed out the futility of your line of argument. If you had more on Wiggins, why resort to such a peripheral point to justify your suspicions?

Oh, and a misplaced comma isn't really to be compared to mispelling a commonplace word izzit?


----------



## LostViking

Big-foot said:


> View attachment 273370


Awesome...love it!


----------



## LostViking

Fireform said:


> It might not happen, but my money is on this scenario.


Totally agree - I doubt he will say anything we don't know and he will only tacitly admit to doping. If asked if he knows anything else that has not yet come out - he'll smile and use legal advice to avoid answering. It's a pity play to avoid being a pariah.
It'll be interesting to see if those two has-beens can pull it off.


----------



## LostViking

fschris said:


> prosecuting lance is like saying... jimi hendrix was a fraud because the greatest music he made was while he was high on LSD, Coke and Mescaline. Just like we love the music of Hendrix, Clapton, Joplin ... it was because they were all super drugged out.
> 
> Watching lance cruise over the alps pounding the pedals, pounding the competition was epic to watch. He won. He beat all the other dopers. BFD.
> 
> Hamilton and Landis I feel bad for but they got caught. Not lance.


Another LA fanboy trolling - enjoy the feeding frenzy!


----------



## multirider

There are a large number of comments on the Oprah page for the upcoming interview with Lance. Most show a surprisingly good knowledge of cycling. Here's my favorite of those that I read:

Luke Hanson
Posted: Sat 1/12/2013 5:54 PM
This is not about Lance saving his reputation, it's going to be about Oprah preserving hers. Lance needs to first apologize to the women he abused, intentionally and maliciously. He then needs to apologize to the countless other people he manipulated and attempted to destroy. This is not about doping, it's about megalomania and an ego so out of whack that he would aggressively seek to destroy anyone who threatened his lies. This is about continuing to pay lawyers and PR people millions of dollars rather than help one single cancer patient pay their bills or get needed treatments. Oprah is going to define herself, for better or worse, here. The hugs and smiles are over now... you are now interviewing a sociopath who, rather than be a man and apologize in person, is choosing to again try and manipulate the public through media. Disgusting. I sincerely hope Oprah steps up and interviews him appropriately... Lance labeled Emma as a ; Betsy as a jealous lunatic. Lance has proven himself one of the smallest men in the world and should be questioned accordingly.

Read more: Oprah and Lance Armstrong: Worldwide Exclusive - First Look - Video - @OWNTV #Nextchapter


----------



## metoou2

Retro Grouch said:


> Yeah, but can Lance do the sofa jump better than Tom Cruise.


If Lance is CLEAN, most likely NOT



Newnan3 said:


> If LA fesses up its gonna be to the O....I predict some crying.


we can only hope



sir duke said:


> I wish I could have used confession as a means to mitigate punishment (or avoid it altogether) back when I was a kid:
> 
> I don't remember anything like that ever happening. Different times, maybe.


you had bad legal representaion



rydbyk said:


> I am sure you are joking here. If not, well....go read a book or two perhaps?


sadly I'm sure the poster is dead serious 



roddjbrown said:


> I almost want to positive rep this. You sir, are a comic genius


I got it, rep sent.
Check your notifications



Addict07 said:


> "Now Lance, I don't know anything about cycling or doping... so we have a surprise special guest to ask you some questions, just a friendly little chat. Let's give a warm welcome to...Dr. Falsetti!"


Paul Kimmage would be the best. I will never forget the press conference where Lance tore Paul a new one.


So this interview...scratch that......So this entertainment piece will be scripted and taped and edited for playback. Nothing left to chance and not worth tuning in.


----------



## metoou2

From the link Dr. Smile provided;


> An investigation is underway in Europe to explore Armstrong's relationship with the International Cycling Union (UCI), and how UCI might have enabled or aided Armstrong's doping ring. If Armstrong provided assistance to that investigation, it likely would be considered in reducing his ban.


There's your NEXT poll;

will Lance ROLL on Fat Pat?


----------



## Cinelli 82220

metoou2 said:


> So this entertainment piece will be scripted and taped and edited for playback. Nothing left to chance and not worth tuning in.


Apparently it is being taped Monday at LA's home, and not shown until later in the week. 
Obviously some heavy duty editing is planned. Or maybe there will be several "takes" so the producer can get the LA looking properly remorseful/contrite/apologetic as the script requires.
And LA doesn't have to leave his comfort zone, the round mound of sound is coming to him. That shows who is in charge eh?


----------



## metoou2

Most likely the attorneys will be the producers / editors.


----------



## sir duke

Samadhi said:


> what "tragic" events are those? Somebody die in a another senseless mass shooting somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about what Lance thinks about my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll know when he actually does it. Or not.
> 
> 
> 
> and you missed a comma, dude.
> 
> I've never claimed to be good at spelling, and you should carefully consider making sure what you poast is absolutely correct before you call out others on their faux pas


OK, let's try again. Lance can stick to his guns all he wants, but he's sh!t out of ammo.
You don't care what Lance thinks of your posts, well I suppose they get the amount of thought they deserve. 
Thanks for pointing out my comma error, you are my new heroe, herow, hearo?


----------



## upstateSC-rider

> 10 Questions Walsh would ask Armstrong
> 
> Sunday Times' open letter to Oprah Winfrey
> 
> The Sunday Times has taken the bold move of placing an open letter in the Chicago Tribune in which they pose 10 questions Oprah Winfrey should ask Lance Armstrong. The former pro rider is set to record an interview with Winfrey on Tuesday, due to be aired on the Thursday evening. It will be Armstrong's first interview since he was stripped of his seven Tour wins by the US Anti-Doping Agency (USADA).
> 
> It's unclear whether Armstrong will confess to doping and accept USADA's reasoned decision. Sources have said that the American will offer a partial confession, while American's lawyers have denied the suggestions.
> 
> Armstrong was not the only rider to be sanctioned by USADA. A number of ex-teammates testified against Armstrong, some of whom were offered six-month bans in comparison to Armstrong's life time sanction. USADA argued that Armstrong and his US Postal team ran "the most sophisticated, professionalized and successful doping program that sport has ever seen".
> 
> Regardless, the Sunday Times are in the process of trying to regain $1.5m in damages lost to Armstrong in a case dating back to 2006, when Armstrong successfully sued them.
> 
> In the open letter paid for by The Sunday Times, David Walsh lays out 10 questions which he suggests Winfrey should ask.
> 
> 1. Did you tell doctors at the Indiana University Hospital on October 27, 1996 that you had taken EPO, human growth hormone, cortisone, steroids and testosterone?
> 
> 2. After returning from cancer, how did you justify putting banned drugs in your body?
> 
> 3. Did you have any sympathy for those rivals determined to race clean?
> 
> 4. Do you regret how you treated Betsy Andreu, your former masseuse Emma O'Reilly and Greg LeMond?
> 
> 5. Do you admit that your friend Dr Michele Ferrari fully supported your team's doping?
> 
> 6. Is it your intention to return the prize money you earned from September 1998 to July 2010?
> 
> 7. Did you sue The Sunday Times to shut us up?
> 
> 8. Was your failure to understand Floyd Landis the key to your downfall?
> 
> 9. Do you accept lying to the cancer community was the greatest deception of all?
> 
> 10. Why have you chosen Oprah Winfrey for your first interview as a banned athlete?


I'd like to hear the answers to these also, holding my breath in 3, 2, 1,...


----------



## spade2you

sir duke said:


> The only negative rep I've received on this forum was for saying how pleased I was that Sean Yates had quit Sky and that I thought he was part of the old brigade that needed sweeping away. That's right, I called out for saying a Brit was a fraud and former doper and got neg rep for it. As I said in my post that you didn't read because of it's length, I'm an equal opportunity basher. Vino, Contador, Yates, Basso, the Texan err, what's his name? Not interested in petty tribal warfare.
> OK, the gun reference isn't directly relevant here and belongs in the PO cesspool, but if something is drivel in my book I'm not about to change my opinion just because it may backfire on me later on down the road. As of now we know with certainty that Lance is a cheat, doper, liar and fraud. We don't know that for sure about Wiggins. If any of you do have facts to the contrary then I'll be delighted to hear from you. You wasted a fair few posts on the trivial matter of Wiggins's leadout. Several members here pointed out the futility of your line of argument. If you had more on Wiggins, why resort to such a peripheral point to justify your suspicions?
> 
> Oh, and a misplaced comma isn't really to be compared to mispelling a commonplace word izzit?


Several members talked out of their arse. If it's so easy, prove that they've done it. Nobody did that. If it's so easy, do it. Again, people will come back, but NOBODY put their money where their mouth is. I've been in lead out trains and have made late attacks. No biggie. In a SR is an entirely different matter. If you wanna continue to question me, tell us about your race results. 

What team was Wiggo on in 2007 that pulled out of the TdF for doping? 

You can call it drivel, but a precedence was set by many riders in the past. You can call it jealousy and you will. When a team exceeds what US Postal could do, the obvious can be said, especially in a year that no big name riders test positive for blood doping products. I highly doubt that riders have suddenly grown a conscience. Whatever methods riders are using are currently undetectable.


----------



## pedalruns

upstateSC-rider said:


> I'd like to hear the answers to these also, holding my breath in 3, 2, 1,...


I hope all those questions are asked. I hope Oprah does a litte research. 

I'd also like the questions asked: Why did you feel the need to have livestrong.COM website along side the Livestrong.ORG site?


----------



## LostViking

metoou2 said:


> From the link Dr. Smile provided;
> 
> 
> There's your NEXT poll;
> 
> will Lance ROLL on Fat Pat?


Fat Chance!


----------



## Oxtox

Oprah needs ratings...LA needs PR damage-control.

1 + 1 = me not watching this farce


----------



## Newnan3

Latest reports I read LA said no questions are off limits.....Oprah will ask the hard hitting questions.


----------



## spade2you

Oxtox said:


> Oprah needs ratings...LA needs PR damage-control.
> 
> 1 + 1 = me not watching this farce


NOTHING is more manly than a bunch of men watching Oprah.


----------



## LostViking

thighmaster said:


> He's still the best doper, when I grow up I want to dope like Lance.


and "I hope Lance sticks to his guns. Coming clean will change nothing. Haters gonna hate. Lovers gonna love. Don't give anyone the satisfaction of your groveling like your so-called teammates.

We don't deserve heros. " - Samadhi

Dopers might deserve a hero? The rest us, probably not...we just watch TV.
Let's whip ourselves as we watch O and grovel about how un-deserving we are...


----------



## upstateSC-rider

Oxtox said:


> Oprah needs ratings...LA needs PR damage-control.
> 
> 1 + 1 = me not watching this farce


I'll be watching as I sit on the trainer, each tear he sheds will be an L6 effort, each tear with an accompanying hug from Oprah, an L7.
My guess is that I'll have a fairly nice ride lith lots of L2.


----------



## sir duke

spade2you said:


> Several members talked out of their arse. If it's so easy, prove that they've done it. Nobody did that. If it's so easy, do it. Again, people will come back, but NOBODY put their money where their mouth is. I've been in lead out trains and have made late attacks. No biggie. In a SR is an entirely different matter. If you wanna continue to question me, tell us about your race results.
> 
> What team was Wiggo on in 2007 that pulled out of the TdF for doping?
> 
> You can call it drivel, but a precedence was set by many riders in the past. You can call it jealousy and you will. When a team exceeds what US Postal could do, the obvious can be said, especially in a year that no big name riders test positive for blood doping products. I highly doubt that riders have suddenly grown a conscience. Whatever methods riders are using are currently undetectable.


Right, I see how it works. The only opinions that matter are the ones that can be backed up by people who have ridden real bikes in real races. People like you. 
As I've long suspected you seem to feel that your dues paid in the peloton somehow give you automatic entrance to the executive lounge when it comes to valid opinions. It doesn't work like that. Each time I used facts and simple common sense reasoning, provided some video evidence, freely accessible to anyone who wants to take the trouble to look for it. Your response: nothing or 'tl;dr'. 
You speculate Lance is getting millions for his Oprah appearance, as usual crap pulled out of thin air easily debunked by a quick visit to a respected news source. You make a lot of noise about wanting others to 'prove it', yet you yourself bounce from thread to thread with your peloton horse sense making half-assed attempts to redeem Armstrong by asking why no-one else in the pro ranks is getting busted. If you're so close to the action, tell us, don't ask us.
All you are armed with is a different interpretation of the same facts or abscence of facts that we all have. Dr Falsetti stuck his neck out on this forum repeatedly and was repeatedly proved right. He too was a rider and apparently knows people who know things. If you want to gain some credibility take a leaf out of his book, go ask some questions, do some reasoning and come back with something more than weekend warrior posturing.


----------



## spade2you

sir duke said:


> Right, I see how it works. The only opinions that matter are the ones that can be backed up by people who have ridden real bikes in real races. People like you.


Are you admitting that you're not a racer?


----------



## sir duke

spade2you said:


> Are you admitting that you're not a racer?


I'd only admit such a thing to Oprah, and for millions. Do what you usually do...guess.


----------



## spade2you

sir duke said:


> I'd only admit such a thing to Oprah, and for millions. Do what you usually do...guess.


Suspected just as much.


----------



## Fireform

sir duke said:


> I'd only admit such a thing to Oprah, and for millions. Do what you usually do...guess.


Wait, spade is a racer? That changes everything!

I've hear that being a racer is a very rare and special thing, and gives you insights only other racers share! There can't be more than one of them on this forum!


----------



## spade2you

Fireform said:


> Wait, spade is a racer? That changes everything!
> 
> I've hear that being a racer is a very rare and special thing, and gives you insights only other racers share! There can't be more than one of them on this forum!


There aren't many active racers who post here. Well, the one who usually does gets banned.


----------



## DrSmile

Doesn't the fact that you post on here regularly preclude you from being a very active racer cyclist in the first place? Seems a little oxymoronic; Hey I just raced up Ventoux, let me blab about how vertically compliant my new wheels were on RBR!


----------



## spade2you

DrSmile said:


> Doesn't the fact that you post on here regularly preclude you from being a very active racer cyclist in the first place? Seems a little oxymoronic; Hey I just raced up Ventoux, let me blab about how vertically compliant my new wheels were on RBR!


Yes, my posting is getting in the way from all those January races in my area.


----------



## cda 455

spade2you said:


> Are you admitting that you're not a racer?



Wow; Play dodgeball when you were younger?


----------



## cda 455

DrSmile said:


> Doesn't the fact that you post on here regularly preclude you from being a very active racer cyclist in the first place? Seems a little oxymoronic; Hey I just raced up Ventoux, let me blab about how vertically compliant my new wheels were on RBR!


:lol:

.....


----------



## spade2you

cda 455 said:


> Wow; Play dodgeball when you were younger?


Yes, only we used wrenches.


----------



## cda 455

spade2you said:


> Yes, only we used wrenches.


Good comeback  !


----------



## spade2you

cda 455 said:


> Good comeback  !


Not so much a comeback, but a movie reference. Sometimes in the doping forum, you have to explain jokes because most people leave their sense of humor at the door.


----------



## Bluenote

spade2you said:


> There aren't many active racers who post here. Well, the one who usually does gets banned.


I raced. I raced road and track for 7 or 8 years. I did mostly regional stuff, but I raced some low level International stuff. I have a box of medals, ribbons and pins. Plus trophies and one dried red white and blue flower arrangement. The thing I'm most proud of is my college jersey - I got to represent something that really mattered to me. 

I no longer race, because I proved what I needed to prove to myself. Now I ride for fitness and fun. 

I'm sure people could (and sometimes do) tear me down 'no longer race' 'not a true road racer' 'things have changed since you raced', etc. 

But I still occasionally uncork a trackies sprint and get that primal feeling of hammering, chasing someone down from behind and pipping them at the line.

I don't think you need a license and a bunch of points to understand the joy of cycling, or to feel the joy of competition. I'll listen to, or ride with, anyone once. After all, I was once just a stupid teenager in a t-shirt on a ten speed.


----------



## mpre53

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Apparently it is being taped Monday at LA's home, and not shown until later in the week.
> Obviously some heavy duty editing is planned. Or maybe there will be several "takes" so the producer can get the LA looking properly remorseful/contrite/apologetic as the script requires.
> And LA doesn't have to leave his comfort zone, the round mound of sound is coming to him. That shows who is in charge eh?


In his den, with the framed, backlit 7 jerseys and the sh!tty decor? :lol:


----------



## spade2you

Bluenote said:


> I raced. I raced road and track for 7 or 8 years. I did mostly regional stuff, but I raced some low level International stuff. I have a box of medals, ribbons and pins. Plus trophies and one dried red white and blue flower arrangement. The thing I'm most proud of is my college jersey - I got to represent something that really mattered to me.
> 
> I no longer race, because I proved what I needed to prove to myself. Now I ride for fitness and fun.
> 
> I'm sure people could (and sometimes do) tear me down 'no longer race' 'not a true road racer' 'things have changed since you raced', etc.
> 
> But I still occasionally uncork a trackies sprint and get that primal feeling of hammering, chasing someone down from behind and pipping them at the line.
> 
> I don't think you need a license and a bunch of points to understand the joy of cycling, or to feel the joy of competition. I'll listen to, or ride with, anyone once. After all, I was once just a stupid teenager in a t-shirt on a ten speed.


I don't thumb my nose at those who don't race or no longer race. The armchair QB attitude is what gets me. 

Still, to understand certain things to the fullest extent, about the only way is to do it. As a climber, I have little to no connection with track, although I deeply respect the amount of courage and force it takes to participate. Similarly, to really understand stage racing, a good omnium or SR will teach ya a lot. If things are easy, then it's time to upgrade. :thumbsup:


----------



## C6Rider

I would imagine that all questions that Oprah could ask have been pre-approved by Lance's people. Even if Oprah was to ask something other than what was allowed, Lance can always say that he cannot answer the question due to the ongoing legal procedures. I'm not expecting to hear anything earthshattering...maybe a trite confession, a bit of crying (on both parts), and lots of hugs.


----------



## Bluenote

spade2you said:


> I don't thumb my nose at those who don't race or no longer race. The armchair QB attitude is what gets me.
> 
> Still, to understand certain things to the fullest extent, about the only way is to do it. As a climber, I have little to no connection with track, although I deeply respect the amount of courage and force it takes to participate. Similarly, to really understand stage racing, a good omnium or SR will teach ya a lot. If things are easy, then it's time to upgrade. :thumbsup:


I don't think someone has to have raced to have valid opinions on PEDs and what doping, or the failure to deal with doping has done to racing.


----------



## metoou2

LostViking said:


> Fat Chance!


The masses said he would *never* confess. (I was one of the masses)

If Lance can get a reduced sentence by exposing all he knows, Pat will be at the top his list. (you read it here)


----------



## metoou2

spade2you said:


> There aren't many *active racers* who post here. Well, the one who usually does *gets banned*.


WUT?

Don't ever get into politics, it might not go so well.


----------



## metoou2

spade2you said:


> I have little to no connection with track, although I deeply respect the amount of courage and force it takes to participate.


I'm going to turn my back. Sounds like a big, sensitive Bro Hug is about to go down. yuck!


----------



## multirider

Is it possible to watch this somewhere?



Old Man said:


> The 60 minutes piece was pretty good... Most of what is already out there, but told through Tygart's perspective. Reported that urine samples from 1999 were frozen and then tested in 2005 and all failed for EPO. Lance got the cover up from UCI.. UCI had the testing doctor meet with lance and Bruyneel to share testing secrets, Lance and co. sent a death threat to Tygart,, etc etc.... A pretty damning piece.. I can't see how O could not at least ask about soem of this without looking like a crap journalist... This is just to high profile to not dig into it...


----------



## spade2you

Bluenote said:


> I don't think someone has to have raced to have valid opinions on PEDs and what doping, or the failure to deal with doping has done to racing.


Yes and no. I think it's quite different from a one day race. Then again, the classics riders from that area weren't much cleaner. 

Stage racing is a lot different from an industrial park criterium. (Two drinks)


----------



## metoou2

> Originally Posted by spade2you
> Yes and no. I think it's quite different from a one day race. Then again, the classics riders from that area weren't much cleaner.
> 
> Stage racing is a lot different from an industrial park criterium. (Two drinks)



You just don't know when to quit.........................









Actually, come to think of it, you would make an incredible politician.

Maybe even vice president.


----------



## spade2you

Y'all like to pile on me and attack in a pack. I don't care. I know most of you guys have reported me for much less. Can dish it but can't take it, eh?


----------



## spade2you

metoou2 said:


> WUT?
> 
> Don't ever get into politics, it might not go so well.


He violates the rules. Not my problem.


----------



## spade2you

metoou2 said:


> I'm going to turn my back. Sounds like a big, sensitive Bro Hug is about to go down. yuck!


I've been reported for MUCH less.


----------



## metoou2

spade2you said:


> Y'all like to pile on me and attack in a pack. I don't care. I know most of you guys have reported me for much less. Can dish it but can't take it, eh?


So you're the only one that has ever taken the opposite position and then had to listen to the retorts....really, really?
Are you the martyr of the RBR Forums?
Anyone who can think and speak for themselves has been in the same position. 



spade2you said:


> I've been reported for MUCH less.


Spade what is that supposed to mean? You trot out that tired old line time and again. We've ALL been reported.
I have read countless posts by you and they had merit. You have quite a bit to offer. You of all people know the DOPING forum can be a bit rough. It's a an emotional subject. 
The mis-step you made earlier was trying to prop yourself up as the only RBR Member who is a current licensed racer. Like you're the all knowing authority because of it.

Let's see, where's that license, oh yah, found it! mmmmmmmmmmm, says I've been a licensed racer since 1994. And my license is valid and current. 

Don't want any issues with you. My advice, like it or not, be cautious with your assumptions.


----------



## spade2you

metoou2 said:


> Spade what is that supposed to mean?


It means that more than a few people can dish it but can't take it. If folks don't agree, they report or neg rep.


----------



## metoou2

spade2you said:


> It means that more than a few people can dish it but can't take it. If folks don't agree, they report or neg rep.


That is a fact. 

And most set on the sidelines and lurk and never get involved. 

If we all agreed with ea other it would be one boring Forum. And it would become a ghost town in a hurry because it would be void of anything worth discussing.

Keep posting and I'm going to keep on reading. And hey look, me and you are racers......................we're so special :frown2:


----------



## spade2you

metoou2 said:


> That is a fact.
> 
> And most set on the sidelines and lurk and never get involved.
> 
> If we all agreed with ea other it would be one boring Forum. And it would become a ghost town in a hurry because it would be void of anything worth discussing.
> 
> Keep posting and I'm going to keep on reading. And hey look, me and you are racers......................we're so special :frown2:


I realize you're trying to bait me. There's a lot to understanding a SR. Without doing SRs or any racing, it might as well be the 300lb guys on couches yelling, "aw come on, pass the ball! Play some D!" (as if those players on the other side can hear them yelling)

It has nothing to do with being special, personalities, how good their jerseys look this year, how their gear compares to yours, etc. I'll admit that I enjoy watching something like Pantani's double, Lance vs. Jan in "the look", LeMond '89. 

I'm impressed with Wiggo and Team Sky. Recent history showed us a few things and I'm suspicious.


----------



## Rokh On

If I understood Fox News correctly the taping is Tue. but it won't be aired until Thu. I'm sure there will be many outlets giving their accounts before Thu.


----------



## metoou2

No bait Spade. 
Trying to clear the air and MOVE ON.


----------



## cityeast

I can't see this being a real man's confession...it is bound to be marbled with mitigations, caveats and blame on 3rd parties...the only thing he has to gain from a truthful disclosure is a set of orange overalls and leg chains.


----------



## spade2you

metoou2 said:


> No bait Spade.
> Trying to clear the air and MOVE ON.


Good for you.


----------



## Keeshimself

About time.

He's got quite a bit of cash to pay back..


----------



## Bluenote

Spade, if very few racers post on this forum and people gang up on you, negative rep you and report you - why do you post here? I'm asking because I'm actually curious to know. If it is so negative, what positives keep you coming back?


----------



## spade2you

Bluenote said:


> Spade, if very few racers post on this forum and people gang up on you, negative rep you and report you - why do you post here? I'm asking because I'm actually curious to know. If it is so negative, what positives keep you coming back?


I'm not just gonna let ya win.


----------



## love4himies

spade2you said:


> I'm not just gonna let ya win.


You crack me up.


----------



## Fireform

I'm afraid that ship sailed months ado Spade.


----------



## spade2you

Fireform said:


> I'm afraid that ship sailed months ado Spade.


Feel free to think that as well as pile on, gang up, maybe attack spelling or punctuation errors.

Bottom line: Yeah, he's getting what he had coming. Plenty more riders deserve to lose their grand tour titles like Basso, Vino, Jan, Pantani, Riis (officially), Big Mig, Delgado, Fignon, Contadork, and many more. It might seem like a victory that we're busting him, but I'm extremely confident that doping is alive and well. We're unable to detect whatever the top riders are doing this year.

There's also that Heras/Menchov snafu. Lame.


----------



## The Tedinator

Neg repping and reporting is pandis. It is why in 8 years, I have somewhere around 500 posts. It is an anonymous internet forum ffs.


----------



## cda 455

spade2you said:


> Bottom line: Yeah, he's getting what he had coming. Plenty more riders deserve to lose their grand tour titles like Basso, Vino, Jan, Pantani, Riis (officially), Big Mig, Delgado, Fignon, Contadork, and many more. It might seem like a victory that we're busting him, but I'm extremely confident that doping is alive and well. We're unable to detect whatever the top riders are doing this year.
> 
> There's also that Heras/Menchov snafu. Lame.


The only name I question here is Big Mig. 


I've never heard of any _big_ rumors about him doping. Just one little rumor, some time after the '96 TDF.


Heck; Might as well add the biggest name of the all: Eddy Merckx. A three-time doping offender.


----------



## sir duke

spade2you said:


> Suspected just as much.


Yay, we has a winner. The new king of the interwebs. Racer eh, so do you have patch hanging from your choad like all the others? That might explain your forensic insights into the pro peloton.


----------



## sir duke

spade2you said:


> It means that more than a few people can dish it but can't take it. If folks don't agree, they report or neg rep.


I've never reported or neg repped you or any one else on this forum. I welcome your comments and everyone else's. I just think you'd do better without the self-justification you wrap around your posts by harping on about being a racer. I think it actually detracts from your message.


----------



## Bluenote

Not that most here would be surprised by this article. The strategic leaks have begun?

USA Today: Lance Armstrong admission part of long-term comeback plan | Other Sports | Detroit Free Press | freep.com


----------



## Dwayne Barry

cda 455 said:


> The only name I question here is Big Mig.


You can track it down if you like. There have been various discussions about it on various forums, maybe even here. IIRC, Indurain was supposedly Conconi's special project. There's a very good chance he got the jump on the peloton with EPO. I don't know why he wouldn't have doped with the other common stuff of the era? It was what pros did as part of being "professional".


----------



## spade2you

Dwayne Barry said:


> You can track it down if you like. There have been various discussions about it on various forums, maybe even here. IIRC, Indurain was supposedly Conconi's special project. There's a very good chance he got the jump on the peloton with EPO. I don't know why he wouldn't have doped with the other common stuff of the era? It was what pros did as part of being "professional".


Plus, many of his competitors like Bugno, LeBlanc, Rominger, and a few others eventually came out to say they used EPO. If 'old Lance taught us anything it's that consistently defeating dopers probably means the obvious. 

I do feel bad for LeMond the way he went from winning to being shelled out the back.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie

The Tedinator said:


> Neg repping and reporting is pandis. It is why in 8 years, I have somewhere around 500 posts. It is an anonymous internet forum ffs.


Same here. I stop visiting these treads when people get off the topic and just starting pissing all over the place.


----------



## culdeus

Why does it take 3 days to edit the interview? Shooting today to air Thursday? 

I assume the contents will leak out by way of the audience in that time.


----------



## love4himies

culdeus said:


> Why does it take 3 days to edit the interview? Shooting today to air Thursday?
> 
> I assume the contents will leak out by way of the audience in that time.


Could it also be just in case something goes wrong the day of the taping, so they have 3 days to get a replacement show? I wonder if people have to sign confidentiality agreements before they take their seats so there are no leaks.


----------



## Dwayne Barry

love4himies said:


> Could it also be just in case something goes wrong the day of the taping, so they have 3 days to get a replacement show? I wonder if people have to sign confidentiality agreements before they take their seats so there are no leaks.


Oh there will be leaks, principally from the PR machines of the two parties involved.


----------



## spade2you

sir duke said:


> Yay, we has a winner. The new king of the interwebs. Racer eh, so do you have patch hanging from your choad like all the others? That might explain your forensic insights into the pro peloton.


You can try to pull the snob card on me all you want, but in the end, many here are just armchair riders, no better than the 300lb on the coach yelling about whatever ballgame is on. 

The bottom line is that you can gain a lot of understanding about cycling through racing, especially stage races. To be perfectly honest, I don't know why anyone would want to watch road races without ever racing. Without racing, I used to watch the TdF the way I'd (briefly) watch golf before changing the channel.


----------



## Bluenote

Well, this thread is kinda wobbling off topic anyhow, so heck. I found this funny. And relevant. 

roopstigo | The Soul of Sports | Prepping for Oprah


----------



## upstateSC-rider

I find this interesting.
Armstrong says 'sorry' to Livestrong staff.



> AUSTIN, Texas - Lance Armstrong stopped at his Livestrong Foundation before heading to an interview with Oprah Winfrey on Monday and delivered an emotional apology to staff members, some of whom broke down in tears, a person with direct knowledge of the meeting told The Associated Press.
> 
> The person spoke on condition of anonymity because the discussion was private.
> 
> In a statement to NBCNews.com, Livestrong director of communications & external affairs Rae Bazzarre confirmed a conversation took place.
> "Lance came to the Livestrong Foundation's headquarters today for a private conversation with our staff and offered a sincere and heartfelt apology for the stress they've endured because of him and urged them to keep up their great work fighting for people affected by cancer."
> 
> Stripped last year of his seven Tour de France titles because of doping charges, Armstrong addressed the staff and said, "I'm sorry." The person said the disgraced cyclist choked up and several employees cried during the session.
> 
> The person also said Armstrong apologized for letting the staff down and putting Livestrong at risk but he did not make a direct confession to the group about using banned drugs. He said he would try to restore the foundation's reputation, and urged the group to continue fighting for the charity's mission of helping cancer patients and their families.
> 
> After the meeting, Armstrong, his legal team and close advisers gathered at a downtown Austin hotel for the interview. The cyclist was to make a limited confession to Winfrey about his role as the head of a long-running scheme to dominate the Tour with the aid of performance-enhancing drugs, a person with knowledge of the situation has told the AP.
> 
> Shortly before the interview began around 1 p.m. local time, nearly a dozen of Armstrong's closest friends and advisers gathered in the hotel lobby and were escorted to the room where the taping was taking place.
> 
> The group included Armstrong attorneys Tim Herman and Sean Breen, along with Bill Stapleton, Armstrong's longtime agent, manager and business partner. All declined comment.
> 
> Winfrey and her crew had earlier said they would film the session, to be broadcast Thursday, at Armstrong's home. As a result, local and international news crews were encamped near the cyclist's Spanish-style villa before dawn.
> 
> Armstrong still managed to slip away for a run despite the crowds outside his home. He returned by cutting through a neighbor's yard and hopping a fence.
> 
> During a jog on Sunday, Armstrong talked to the AP for a few minutes saying, "I'm calm, I'm at ease and ready to speak candidly." He declined to go into specifics.
> 
> Armstrong lost all seven Tour titles following a voluminous U.S. Anti-Doping Agency report that portrayed him as a ruthless competitor, willing to go to any lengths to win the prestigious race. USADA chief executive Travis Tygart labeled the doping regimen allegedly carried out by the U.S. Postal Service team that Armstrong once led, "The most sophisticated, professionalized and successful doping program that sport has ever seen."
> 
> Yet Armstrong looked like just another runner getting in his roadwork when he talked to the AP, wearing a red jersey and black shorts, sunglasses and a white baseball cap pulled down to his eyes. Leaning into a reporter's car on the shoulder of a busy Austin road, he seemed unfazed by the attention and the news crews that made stops at his home. He cracked a few jokes about all the reporters vying for his attention, then added, "but now I want to finish my run," and took off down the road.
> The interview with Winfrey will be Armstrong's first public response to the USADA report. Armstrong is not expected to provide a detailed account about his involvement, nor address in depth many of the specific allegations in the more than 1,000-page USADA report.
> 
> In a text to the AP on Saturday, Armstrong said: "I told her (Winfrey) to go wherever she wants and I'll answer the questions directly, honestly and candidly. That's all I can say."
> 
> After a federal investigation of the cyclist was dropped without charges being brought last year, USADA stepped in with an investigation of its own. The agency deposed 11 former teammates and accused Armstrong of masterminding a complex and brazen drug program that included steroids, blood boosters and a range of other performance-enhancers.
> 
> Once all the information was out and his reputation shattered, Armstrong defiantly tweeted a picture of himself on a couch at home with all seven of the yellow leader's jerseys on display in frames behind him. But the preponderance of evidence in the USADA report and pending legal challenges on several fronts apparently forced him to change tactics after more a decade of denials.
> 
> He still faces legal problems.
> 
> Former teammate Floyd Landis, who was stripped of the 2006 Tour de France title for doping, has filed a federal whistle-blower lawsuit that accused Armstrong of defrauding the U.S. Postal Service. The Justice Department has yet to decide whether it will join the suit as a plaintiff.
> 
> The London-based Sunday Times also is suing Armstrong to recover about $500,000 it paid him to settle a libel lawsuit. On Sunday, the newspaper took out a full-page ad in the Chicago Tribune, offering Winfrey suggestions for what questions to ask Armstrong. Dallas-based SCA Promotions, which tried to deny Armstrong a promised bonus for a Tour de France win, has threatened to bring yet another lawsuit seeking to recover more than $7.5 million an arbitration panel awarded the cyclist in that dispute.
> 
> The lawsuit most likely to be influenced by a confession might be the Sunday Times case. Potential perjury charges stemming from Armstrong's sworn testimony in the 2005 arbitration fight would not apply because of the statute of limitations. Armstrong was not deposed during the federal investigation that was closed last year.
> 
> Many of his sponsors dropped Armstrong after the damning USADA report - at the cost of tens of millions of dollars - and soon after, he left the board of Livestrong, which he founded in 1997. Armstrong is still said to be worth about $100 million.
> 
> Livestrong might be one reason Armstrong has decided to come forward with an apology and limited confession. The charity supports cancer patients and still faces an image problem because of its association with Armstrong. He also may be hoping a confession would allow him to return to competition in the elite triathlon or running events he participated in after his cycling career.
> 
> World Anti-Doping Code rules state his lifetime ban cannot be reduced to less than eight years. WADA and U.S. Anti-Doping officials could agree to reduce the ban further depending on what information Armstrong provides and his level of cooperation


On a funnier note, who would've thought The Onion could be so prophetic 



> Lance Armstrong Wants To Tell Nation Something But Nation Has To Promise Not To Get Mad
> 
> Sports News• sports• sports other• other sports• ISSUE 46•51 ISSUE 46•34• Aug 27, 2010
> DALLAS—Saying that it would probably be best if everyone sat down for this, seven-time Tour de France winner Lance Armstrong informed the U.S. populace Thursday that he wanted to tell it something, but that the nation first had to promise it wouldn't get angry once he did.
> 
> "Look, I'm not going to sugarcoat this. It's bad," Armstrong said during the nationally televised press conference. "But you have to swear to God that you won't get mad when I tell you, because if you get upset and yell about how you're really disappointed I'm just going to walk out of here."
> 
> "Okay?" Armstrong continued. "You guys promise?"
> 
> Armstrong then took a deep breath, massaged his forehead, murmured "Oh boy, here we go," and appeared for several moments to be on the verge of telling the nation his news. He seemed to lose his focus, however, commenting that it wasn't as if anything he was about to say would diminish the fact that he beat cancer or that his foundation has donated more than $250 million to cancer research.
> 
> In addition, Armstrong said the American people had to promise that, following his announcement, they would resist the urge to remove their Livestrong bracelets and throw them away or burn them.
> 
> "Okay, there's no easy way to put this, but, well, you guys know how I won a record seven consecutive Tours de France between 1999 and 2005?" said Armstrong, who took a sip of water as his hand visibly shook. "Well, this has to do with that. It also has to do with this impending federal investigation of my cycling team. What it absolutely does not have anything to do with is the fact that I am an inspiration to cancer sufferers worldwide—cancer sufferers who could potentially experience serious physical and emotional setbacks if you break your promise and get mad at me."
> 
> Throughout the preamble to his announcement, onlookers reported getting the impression that Armstrong felt some need to defend what he was about to tell the country. The world's most successful cyclist spent almost 25 minutes telling the nation that, as a top-level international athlete, one has to do certain things to remain competitive; that he has no regrets; and that, given the chance to live his life again, he would do everything again the same way.
> 
> Armstrong also repeatedly mentioned that he had beaten cancer.
> 
> "You have to understand—in the high-pressure world of competitive cycling, it's all about getting any advantage you can," Armstrong said. "And if we were being realistic, we'd have to admit that everyone in cycling was trying to get an advantage. So, in a way, if we were all trying to get the same advantage, then the playing field was still completely equal. So I was still the best. It makes sense when you look at it that way. And nothing I am about to tell you changes that. So, when I'm finished saying what I have to say, you all have to promise to still adore me."
> 
> "In fact, if you don't still adore me, and you suddenly get all huffy and say that I wasn't really a hero all these years, you are in the wrong here, not me," Armstrong added. "You. Not me."
> 
> Armstrong then stood, paced back and forth for a moment, shook his head, and returned to the microphone.
> 
> "You guys are not making this easy for me, that's for damn sure," he said. "This really shouldn't be hard. Because it's actually not even really that big of a deal. At all. Frankly, I don't even know why I'm here right now."
> 
> Armstrong reiterated for a fifth and sixth time that he had beaten cancer.
> 
> "Okay, here goes," Armstrong said. "Um, in the late '90s and early 2000s, I took, um… You see, in order to give myself a better chance of winning, I… Yes, there were instances during the Tour when…"
> 
> "You know what? I forgot what I was going to say," Armstrong added. "Sorry. I feel like an idiot. Have a nice afternoon."


----------



## sir duke

love4himies said:


> Could it also be just in case something goes wrong the day of the taping, so they have 3 days to get a replacement show? I wonder if people have to sign confidentiality agreements before they take their seats so there are no leaks.


Nobody will be taking any seats. The interview is being done at Lance's home in Texas. I thought this was common knowledge by now.


----------



## ratherBclimbing

sir duke said:


> Nobody will be taking any seats. The interview is being done at Lance's home in Texas. I thought this was common knowledge by now.


Not all of us are on the Oprah Fanzine routing list.


----------



## sir duke

ratherBclimbing said:


> Not all of us are on the Oprah Fanzine routing list.



We have a phenomenon called mass media nowadays...

BBC Sport - Lance Armstrong: What could be fallout from Oprah interview?

..second link in. You've heard of the BBC haven't you? There's a whole world of information out there for you to explore, you just have to lift your finger and click on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Creakyknees

WSJ article is pretty good:

Behind Lance Armstrong's Decision to Talk - WSJ.com

In a text message to the Journal last week about the impending interview, Mr. Armstrong wrote: "I hope she hits me hard."

^ I agree.


----------



## ratherBclimbing

sir duke said:


> We have a phenomenon called mass media nowadays...
> 
> BBC Sport - Lance Armstrong: What could be fallout from Oprah interview?
> 
> ..second link in. You've heard of the BBC haven't you? There's a whole world of information out there for you to explore, you just have to lift your finger and click on it. :thumbsup:


Oh, I know where to find the Oprah Fanzine, I just chose to not read it.

Say, do you have any good humus recipes to share with the group?


----------



## sir duke

ratherBclimbing said:


> Oh, I know where to find the Oprah Fanzine, I just chose to not read it.
> 
> Say, do you have any good humus recipes to share with the group?


I posted one in The Lounge a couple of years back. Go fetch.


----------



## Addict07

Creakyknees said:


> WSJ article is pretty good:
> 
> Behind Lance Armstrong's Decision to Talk - WSJ.com
> 
> In a text message to the Journal last week about the impending interview, Mr. Armstrong wrote: "I hope she hits me hard."
> 
> ^ I agree.


This is a very interesting article...the description of Lance's meeting with Tygart is classic...after trashing Tygart and USADA for years, Lance shows up expecting to get a significant sentence reduction apparently for no other reason than finally admitting he doped...and when Tygart calls BS, LA tells him to eff off and takes his ball and goes home.

He has been bullying people so long, he no longer knows how to play nice when he needs something that isn't being immediately handed over to him.


----------



## multirider

Oh no! I found myself believing him . . . ack! There's no hope for me.

Though I didn't believe his denial of bullying others to dope.


----------

